# The tire dummy



## Seig (Sep 15, 2002)

Well, yesterday afternoon, Tess and I met the Stick Dummy and Stick Dummy Jr. at MMA.  We were half an hour late and Stick^2 had already started.  He had the frame mostly assembled and we broke out the BIG drill and finished it rather quickly.  After that, we attached the tires(arms), ah the smell of burning rubber.....  Next we atatched the base and started adding the cement, only to find we were two bags short (I know there is a joke in there somewhere).  We hopped in the blue beast to the local hardware store to find them closed as was the Southern States.  We went back to the studio to let the ever patient Tess know we were going on a road trip.........Up to Martinsburg and back with two more bags of cement.  We quickly added those and then had to wait for it to set.  We were ready to move it inside about 40 minutes later, to discover that the casters were not happy about 300 pounds of weight on them.  So after some grunting, groaning and three pulled backs, we got it in and in position.  We quickly christened it with some strikes and called it a day.  It was fun and educational and we will post pictures probably tomorrow.  Mr. C will have fun with when he's here in 12 days. (See Dennis Conatser Seminar thread)


----------



## Kirk (Sep 15, 2002)

kewl story, can't wait to see  the pics!


----------



## tonbo (Sep 16, 2002)

But I probably missed this when it was discussed before....

Are there schematics of how to build the dummy?

Just curious.....I'm always looking for new training partners....

Peace--


----------



## Stick Dummy (Sep 16, 2002)

Seig/Tess

All we need now is a really Kewl name for it....


Bo-Bo?

Metro-BoBo?

Pah-Bo-Bo? (as in Sgt  M.....)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 


 I have this P-E-R-F-E-C-T visualization of Seig literally burning rubber and rattan in a flurry of devastaing strikes.


----------



## Seig (Sep 16, 2002)

Tonbo,
Hit Stick up off line and he can tell you how to go about it.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 17, 2002)

Hope this isn't a double post.. Here's Stickdummy &  the tiredummy  taken tonight after sparring class.
It's a great addition to the school as is Pete 

Tess


----------



## Stick Dummy (Sep 18, 2002)

Aw Gee (Blushes profusely)...........

TessMania,

 Thanks for the kind words and I hope the Tire Dummy get years of ritualistic beatings from yourself, Seig, and the students.


Happy Feet!


----------



## satans.barber (Sep 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> 
> *Hope this isn't a double post.. Here's Stickdummy &  the tiredummy  taken tonight after sparring class.
> It's a great addition to the school as is Pete
> ...



Is it meant to represent a person or is it just something to hit? I'm struggling to see a man shape in it that's all...


Ian.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> 
> *
> 
> ...


 well ya know how they have 'dummies' to beat on.. those BOB's etc.. this is made of tires.. for people to use weapons from escrima sticks, a staff, Sword, to kicking,  Hand strikes etc.. It's a tool that's not going to move like a heavy bag and can withstand a good beating 

hope this helps you  Ian

Tess


----------



## Stick Dummy (Sep 21, 2002)

Tess,


Good answer 


  SBarber- I guess you could place it in the VERY center of that fancy anagram (?) youse Kenpoists doddle around with and then conceptualize from there.

Make sense?

In Fact one of them anagrams imposed holigraphically from the front via lasers , or sumfin, would be way cool. 

 The Mountaineers have a good idea of how some of the basics are applied to a Tire Dummy. 

  Seig just had this big old light bulb go on right over his head when he gave "Larry" the first kick, same with Tess, Chronuss, StangBoy, and most of the other adult students who lurk here.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stick Dummy _
> 
> *Tess,
> 
> ...



Thanks Pete 

Yes,  it's a great tool for me to practice my kicks on.. Using the heavy bag isn't good for me as it moves.. and I want to know where my foot lands.. being it was paralyzed for 3 yrs.. and just got the feeling back last December.. so when I kick the tire.. I know Exactly what I am feeling, and the tire gives enough  so I don't jam my leg/knee etc.  Plus you don't have to have a partner holding the tires like you would the bag. 

I also was practicing with the sticks on it the other night.. Gawd my left wrist is miserable.. Billy (bigstang) kept taking my right stick away and made me keep my right hand tucked behind me in my belt to work my left arm.. Hard to believe how different one arm can be from the other~!!
I have carpal tunnel and ulner tunnel syndrome in my left wrist/elbow so it gets tired out and can get painful so I don't overdo if not necessary.. (had the surgery on the right one.. still have ulner nerve problems but hey.. I wanna play too 

I think every studio should have a tiredummy.. and a Stickdummy.. but we lucked out and got both


----------



## Seig (Sep 22, 2002)

We have Dummies a plenty! :rofl:
Seriously,
Pete and "Larry" aka Tire Dummy are great additions to the school and we are blessed to have them.


----------

